# My novel just went live on Kindle! Now available on the Nook



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

My fantasy novel went live on Kindle this morning! I'm so excited and so nervous. I have put a lot of work, blood, sweat, and tears into the writing of this book. If anyone is interested, here is the link to it. I guess it takes Amazon about a week to get the "look inside" feature available so sample pages can be viewed.

http://www.amazon.com/Embers-Galdrilene ... 665&sr=8-1

Embers at Galdrilene is now available on the Nook. Paperback proofs have been ordered and should be available to buy by the end of next week.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/embers- ... 0014415484


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: My novel just went live on Kindle!*

Congrats. That would be very exciting. I'm so happy for you I have writing a novel on my bucket list. I don't think I could do it. :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My novel just went live on Kindle!*

Wow Congrats!!!! Sadly I don't own a kindle  Will this be available in print in the future? I know...I know Kindle and the other readers are the way of the future, but I still love turning a page <plus I am a goof and love to read in the bathtub...it's my only quiet time sometimes! so imagine dropping a kindle in there LOL!!!>.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: My novel just went live on Kindle!*

It will be available in paperback through Amazon in about a week. You can also go to the Amazon Kindle page and download Kindle for your PC for free.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: My novel just went live on Kindle!*



mmiller said:


> Congrats. That would be very exciting. I'm so happy for you I have writing a novel on my bucket list. I don't think I could do it. :stars:


It is a ton of work, but well worth it.  It's one of the reasons I don't make it to the goat forums as much as I would like. Between children, goats, gardening, canning, and writing, I don't have a lot of time left in my day.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: My novel just went live on Kindle!*

Looks exciting I love books like that.


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: My novel just went live on Kindle!*

Wow, that sounds really cool! I love those types of books, I will definitely be ordering it when it comes out in paperback!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: My novel just went live on Kindle!*

Super cool. Sounds like a good book. Wish I had a kindle books are so much cheaper that way. Reminds me I need to get my laptop fixed so I can continue working on my book.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: My novel just went live on Kindle!*

WOW Congrats!! That is SO FABULOUS!!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: My novel just went live on Kindle!*

Thanks! I think my heart is finally, starting to slow down. I swear I about hyperventilated this morning. I was so excited.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My novel just went live on Kindle!*

That is wonderful.........congrats.... :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: My novel just went live on Kindle!*

That is so very cool....my husband so wants me to write a book, as I have so many ideas for stories in my head.....I have no idea where to start as far as getting published.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My novel just went live on Kindle!*

:stars: Thats wonderful Audra!! Congratulations!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: My novel just went live on Kindle!*

Got it. I have a line of books to read, so it may take me awhile to get there, but I got it. You got two real good reviews up.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: My novel just went live on Kindle!*

Congrats! I posted it out to my non-goatie friends. I don't have a kindle either (many reason why), but will look for the paper back to come out.

HoosierShadow: That sounds like my luck if I got one I would drop it in water or an animal would destroy it. Plus there is just something about having a hard copy in your hands.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: My novel just went live on Kindle!*

Thanks! I will get the paperback out as soon as my fomatter has it ready.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: My novel just went live on Kindle! Now available on the *

It's available on the Nook now. I put the info in the original post.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: My novel just went live on Kindle! Now available on the *

Big Congrats! As a writer myself, I know that just getting to the finish line with a finished work is an incredible accomplishment! Cheers to you! :stars:  :leap: :clap:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: My novel just went live on Kindle! Now available on the *

Thanks Mandara, it really is a long, but very rewarding, road. What do you write?


----------

